# Bowfishing legal in the Chesapeake Bay



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

My uncle spearfishes for spadefish out by the islands at the bay bridge tunnel. This past trip was for cobia, and they were rubbing up on the buoys but some wouldnt bite. He said that it was legal to shoot them with a spear gun. first question is, is he right? second question is can you use a bow and fishing arrow so you won't have to get in the water?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*He is correct*

You have to wait until June 15 for sport fish I believe. You can shoot fish like rays and stuff anytime


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks i've tried looking at the laws for Va inshore waters but couldn't find anything. Do you know when sport fishing stops by any chance.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

about ten years ago i asked the game department on bow kills for fish they said as long as you have afishin and archery licsense go by your bag limits idont know if that has changed but give it a try.:beer::beer::beer::beer::fishing:


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I don't know about freshwater other than to say that there are specific rules.

You can bow fish (it is considered spear fishing I think) for most species. You CAN NOT spear fish for striped bass.

You can not spear fish on the recreational fishing reefs within state waters.

You can not fish commercially with a spear gun.


----------

